# what color gravel



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

wanna change my gravel and just wondering whats every1s fav.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

White/Marble and Natural.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I also like the marble look. I have black and an off white mix. Brings out the color better I think.

-Kevin-


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

red+black


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Small white gravel with larger brown gravel/pebbles.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Blue and black, but i wana use sand in mine.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

natural gives it a more river likeness....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> natural gives it a more river likeness....


 that and the filter hanging from the back


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

is Natural gravel the river gravel? cause if its the river gravel thats the one i like best for a mixed pygo tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the main piont is do the fish like it?
I go with natural.
I don't think the fish like bright gravel


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I much prefer natural looking gravel over the painted stuff, used to use that but it just doesn't look very good. Currently I'm using pea stone (or pea gravel), super cheap and looks great. Note this pic is really old, some of those plants didn't take for whatever reasons.

Pea Gravel


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

great looking tank Neo, and I agree, natrual looks much nicer


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

hey neo are all them plants real (alive)


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes they are, I'm not real keen on the fake plants, no matter how real they look. I don't have any recent pics, it's much more open but I plan on adding more to it to thicken it up again.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I currently have white in my 135, but all my other tanks have natural gravel. It just looks right. Gonna change the gravel within a week or so. Maybe next water change.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Darker is better!

So, i recomend natural...and black is fine!

The P' will apreciate dark alike stones too!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i see that everyone likes natural well ill test it out in my 20gal and do that when i put my new plants in and see how my rohm likes it








ill have a new little amazon tank
















thanks for the







guys


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

but for a little while just untill i see the results of my amazon tank im gonna go with red and black in my 75gal just 4 now































im starting to like these smiles


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had natural coloured, very fine gravel in my tank, and it looked great. But after I moved, I switched to a more coarse, white/marble gravel, which in my opinion looks even better, because it really makes the bright red coloration of my natts constrast with the white gravel. To me, it seemed like their whole appearance became more colourful...

Compare for yourself (keep in mind that the colours are not exactly like in 'the real world', because they're photo's, but it's enough to get the picture):

Picture of one of my reds with natural gravel
Groupshot with white gravel

But it's all a matter of personal preference...


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

well whats the best natual size gravel for plants fine sized or more bigger sized?


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pics judazzz


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sand mixed with natural gravel


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I voted combination as none of them came up. I currently have a combination of blue/white/gray in my 80 gallon and will likely do another type of combination in my other tank. I plan on using a dark/natural brown gravel with bigger river type rocks and maybe a little copper toned rock if I find some. It should look really good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

is sand a good choice or should i get pea graval?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i use natural gravel with a 8-1 mix of black just to darken it up a little bit .
i have tried all sorts of colours and have been back to natural for @ 8 months now and it will stay like this imo looks much better


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would say sand is not a good choice for Pygos but much easier to deal with if you have Serras. Plus its the most natural and best looking. There is just some extra work to maintain it, which is the major drawback.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gotta go black.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i like the natural color better because it's more river like


----------

